# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Wild mushromm idnetification help

## johnino

I found these on the edge of a farm paddock under pines. Two types of mushroom. Anybody know if either variety is edible or should I chuck 'em?

----------


## Maca49

Chuck em, not worth the risk, I had a heap of those in Taupo, mowed them in.

----------


## Maca49

My rule is eat em if they a
Look the right colour and you can peel them easy, but I've only lived to 64 so far!

----------


## Rushy

I have been wondering about the yellow top ones as well. See heaps of them in the Riverhead forest. I reckon they are edible as I have seen Eastern European folk picking the same mushrooms in the Woodhill forest.

----------


## kawekakid

Trust no advise when it comes to mushrooms under trees

----------


## Spook

> I have been wondering about the yellow top ones as well. See heaps of them in the Riverhead forest. I reckon they are edible as I have seen Eastern European folk picking the same mushrooms in the Woodhill forest.


It's only if you see the EE's going back a second time that they could be classed as edible mushrooms.

----------


## Toby

If you've never seen one in the shop...

----------


## Rushy

> It's only if you see the EE's going back a second time that they could be classed as edible mushrooms.


True Spook. I have never seen that.

----------


## Maca49

Eat one Rushy and post the result! If we hear nout we will consider #1 rule is still in place! :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I personally wouldn't eat any mushroom under pines locally,your pic is a bit small and I don't feel qualified to comment other than if in doubt throw it out.
There are many species of edible mushrooms besides your common field mushroom but many edible look remarkably similar to ones that could either kill you or leave you with a life long disability from just one bite.

Google is your friend , If you can manage to watch this guy(I only skimd it) he seemed to know what he is on about.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlKhBX-cmhs

white spores= bad, blue spores really bad.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wild Mushrooms - BushcraftNZ

Poisonous mushrooms

----------


## Shearer

> I have been wondering about the yellow top ones as well. See heaps of them in the Riverhead forest. I reckon they are edible as I have seen Eastern European folk picking the same mushrooms in the Woodhill forest.


Dont get them mixed up with the gold top ones Rushy. We may not get any sense out of you for a week or so.

----------


## Rushy

> Dont get them mixed up with the gold top ones Rushy. We may not get any sense out of you for a week or so.


Thanks for the heads up Shearer. Not that I talk much sense at the best of times anyway.

----------


## Pengy

Amanita muscaria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## andyanimal31

Dry the gold tops out and send them to me and I will destroy them!

----------


## Gapped axe

Had a fiancé once who work at FRI (forest research Institute) and I was used as the guinea pig for testing edible fungi. Around 90percent of Fungi are poisonous and the rest are edible. To me harvest and field mushrooms are the only ones worth eating. Shitake and others are just not worth the effort.

Q Why do Pixies and Dwarfs live in toad stools. 
A Because there's not Mushroom inside

sorry

----------


## Pengy

Sorry is just not good enough for that one  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## johnino

Thanks. To be on the safe side I ordered the books. I've always wanted to know what other than the bog standard field mushroom. My Italian father in law lives in Switzerland is passionate about collecting and cooking wild mushrooms. They taste incredible. If we have something close to porcini I'd be stoked.



> Wild Mushrooms - BushcraftNZ
> 
> Poisonous mushrooms

----------


## Ground Control

Look for a VW Combi van with smoke coming out of it . Ask the long haired guy in the back with the purple pants , he will know .



Ken

----------


## Rushy

He is the fellah trapped in the sixties with a peace symbol neck pendant.

----------


## EeeBees

> I found these on the edge of a farm paddock under pines. Two types of mushroom. Anybody know if either variety is edible or should I chuck 'em?


If they grow under pinetrees please do not eat them...

----------


## johnino

Nah we haven't. Ended up ordering three books on NZ mushrooms. So hoping to be an expert in a week or two. I'm thinking mushroom and venison fettuccine in a cream sauce. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dynastar27

> Dont get them mixed up with the gold top ones Rushy. We may not get any sense out of you for a week or so.


nah the affects on last up to 5 hours haha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

The bottom one looks like slippery jack, Quite nice indeed, sliced and the fried in some rendered duck fat.  They generally grow beneath Pine and Spruce Trees.

----------


## johnino

I think you're right. That's a better photo than mine but it has that same sponge look underneath. They were a bit sticky on top. That may have bee because it was late afternoon by the time I came along. Thanks

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Yep they are normally sticky on top thats normally.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Normal*

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

Apart from bieng a bit bug eaten are these the same?
They grow all over the place near pine shelters at my work

----------


## Maca49

And they have a hint of the taste of a turps bottle,  :36 1 7:

----------


## Bill999

We get a few horse mushrooms too
Iv eaten them in the past

----------


## johnino

A good sign if they're bug eaten I'd say  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> Attachment 24497
> We get a few horse mushrooms too
> Iv eaten them in the past


Oh shit yeah Now ya talking, havent eaten one of those in years, man theyre the best!!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Pretty sure @Bill999 get em while there fresh obviously the slippery jacks ive cooked have all been quite a distinct mustard like colour underneath but that was in Australia could be slightly different over here.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

> Pretty sure @Bill999 get em while there fresh obviously the slippery jacks ive cooked have all been quite a distinct mustard like colour underneath but that was in Australia could be slightly different over here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Thanks mate I'm sure they are what you say they are how do we best cook them. 
Take the slime skin off I read as it can cause diorreaha in some people

----------


## deepsouthaussie

I was using them in a restaurant scenario accompanying braised oxtail crepinette and celeriac puree.   Clean them well with a soft bristled brush to remove dirt then scrape the tops or peel the 'top' layer if you feel the need. Slice about 10mm thick and fried in rendered duck fat ( bit of evoo and butter would do just fine.) Well seasoned S + P drain onto a clean tea towel or paper towel. and thats it. Hot and quick is the main objective.  Get some nice colour on them.


Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

Get those mushrooms with the gold tops on them

----------


## johnino

> I was using them in a restaurant scenario accompanying braised oxtail crepinette and celeriac puree.   Clean them well with a soft bristled brush to remove dirt then scrape the tops or peel the 'top' layer if you feel the need. Slice about 10mm thick and fried in rendered duck fat ( bit of evoo and butter would do just fine.) Well seasoned S + P drain onto a clean tea towel or paper towel. and thats it. Hot and quick is the main objective.  Get some nice colour on them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Now ya talking. Sounds nice although wtf is evoo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Extra virgin olive oil.    :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## johnino

Haha too simple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> I was using them in a restaurant scenario accompanying braised oxtail crepinette and celeriac puree.   Clean them well with a soft bristled brush to remove dirt then scrape the tops or peel the 'top' layer if you feel the need. Slice about 10mm thick and fried in rendered duck fat ( bit of evoo and butter would do just fine.) Well seasoned S + P drain onto a clean tea towel or paper towel. and thats it. Hot and quick is the main objective.  Get some nice colour on them
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk



Sounds like just the job for one of these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Opinel-Mushr.../dp/B000KIMSG6

----------


## Bill999

> I was using them in a restaurant scenario accompanying braised oxtail crepinette and celeriac puree.   Clean them well with a soft bristled brush to remove dirt then scrape the tops or peel the 'top' layer if you feel the need. Slice about 10mm thick and fried in rendered duck fat ( bit of evoo and butter would do just fine.) Well seasoned S + P drain onto a clean tea towel or paper towel. and thats it. Hot and quick is the main objective.  Get some nice colour on them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


excellent thanks mate, iv probably got enough here to feed all the starving children in africa
11km of pine shelterbelts that seem to grow them good

----------


## Dundee

Never seen one untill today the "Basket Fungi" 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ileodictyon_cibarium

----------


## STICKSH00TER

I've never tried cooking with wild mushroom, but I found these out hunting today.  I am going to try add them to the kids pasta to see if they like them

----------


## Rushy

> I've never tried cooking with wild mushroom, but I found these out hunting today.  I am going to try add them to the kids pasta to see if they like themAttachment 103077


Are you sure they are an edible mushroom?

----------


## STICKSH00TER

You can eat any mushroom

----------


## Tommy

> You can eat any mushroom


Once

----------


## Tommy

> Once


*stolen from a very clever lady who knows a thing or two

----------


## 308

Last time I did gold tops I walked into the kitchen and someone was grating a lightbulb

Good times

----------


## Ingrid 51

My wife Shirley, has been studying fungi, mushrooms, bryophytes, ferns and more for decades. She has a website; index.html on which the menu for identification is available. We eat mushrooms from the NZ bush, but to me the few varieties that are not poisonous are tasteless. If anyone finds a specimen they cannot i.d, flick a p.m. and Shirley will tell you about it. She hopes to have a book on field identification available in a few months.

----------


## 40mm

> My wife Shirley, has been studying fungi, mushrooms, bryophytes, ferns and more for decades. She has a website; index.html on which the menu for identification is available. We eat mushrooms from the NZ bush, but to me the few varieties that are not poisonous are tasteless. If anyone finds a specimen they cannot i.d, flick a p.m. and Shirley will tell you about it. She hopes to have a book on field identification available in a few months.


 @Ingrid 51
Id be keen on a copy, does she have a price yet?
cheers

----------


## 2post

> @Ingrid 51
> Id be keen on a copy, does she have a price yet?
> cheers


I’m keen too, hope you can post a link or better still sell them on here when she gets it done.

----------


## Ingrid 51

No idea what the cost will be as it depends on printers. A per another comment, I’ll alert the forum when the book is published. In the meantime, the best resource for i.d appears to be Shirley’s website. Remember to p.m. if stuck for info.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Pretty sure @Bill999 get em while there fresh obviously the slippery jacks ive cooked have all been quite a distinct mustard like colour underneath but that was in Australia could be slightly different over here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Agree the slippery jacks are light mustard sponge. They are a bit tasteless. The Birch Boletes ( from under silver birches are much better ) But around Pines, if you can find 'Shaggy Ink Caps' they are really tasty.

----------


## Bill999

there seems to be plenty of the "shaggy ink caps" around from time to time but they look really unappetizing
i gotta say from how they look im unconvinced

----------


## Tommy

> there seems to be plenty of the "shaggy ink caps" around from time to time but they look really unappetizing
> i gotta say from how they look im unconvinced


I had shaggy ink caps fried in butter on toast once, heavenly. My sister was so horrified at the thought, she burst into tears hahahahaha the fucking wuss

----------


## Bill999

i think Iv only seen them in the field when they are passed it and ozing into a soup on the ground

I never knew they were an edible thing let alone fantastic

whats the trick prepping them?

----------


## Bill999

i think Iv only seen them in the field when they are passed it and ozing into a soup on the ground

I never knew they were an edible thing let alone fantastic

whats the trick prepping them?

----------


## Tommy

> i think Iv only seen them in the field when they are passed it and ozing into a soup on the ground
> 
> I never knew they were an edible thing let alone fantastic
> 
> whats the trick prepping them?


Same as any mushroom, rinse/wash in heavily salted water, fry in shitloads of butter. I might try splitting them, then grilling with some butter/olive oil and a lump of blue cheese on top next time

----------

